
Drop test confirms Apple totally lied about the glass back on the iPhone 8 - hexrcs
http://bgr.com/2017/09/25/iphone-8-plus-case-needed-drop-test-oof/
======
taylodl
Subject the Moto Z2 Force to the exact same test to which you subjected the
iPhone 8 and Samsung Galaxy Note 8 and then report the findings. As it is this
is completely disingenuous.

